# O2 Sensor error after replacing Cam Tesioner Shoe, on the other side.



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, 
I replaced my timing belt a month ago because it was due and was getting a Cam/Crank position error on VAG-COM. After replacing the parts (complete timing belt kit), I still had position error of 22 degrees. Took apart the upper right Camshafts and found a broken shoe on the tensioner, bottom side. Replaced that, the chain had skipped one tooth on the intake sproket. That took care of the position error. After driving for about 30 miles, CEL back on. VAGed and now I have this: 
3 Faults Found: 
16534 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1 
P0150 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent 
16540 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2 
P0156 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent 
17585 - Bank2: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst 
P1177 - 35-00 - Control Limit Reached 
Readiness: 0010 0100 

I do have an ehaust leak at the flex pipe on the left side, does anyone think the leak is causing this error, or did I forget to connect a cable or hose to give me this? 

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I would recommend replacing the downpipe with cat on that bank with new sensors. They do fail a lot


----------



## cnctech (Dec 6, 2012)

OK, Thanks much.
Both pipes have bad flex areas, one is leaking, but not the one with the error. I heard they are very hard to replace/repair. My local exhaust shop quoted $225/pipe for labor. I will try it myself.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

New pipes with converters are $365 on eBay and don't come with gaskets I believe.


----------

